# Rensselaer golden retrievers and golden gals in CT are they reputable breeders?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a thread that includes Rensselaer Goldens and some other CT Breeders are recommended.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s-anyone-ever-heard-crane-hollow-goldens.html


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

posting the planned sire x dam registered names will get a check from someone as to correct clearances. You should always, always check w an independent source no matter what you are told by a breeder or reference. For example- the darling puppies pictured on the Golden Gals site? Neither sire nor dam has clearances- they are not old enough, either of them.. so for that reason, I would suggest not looking at those cute photos one more minute, and continue searching for a litter whose breeder cares about the breed enough to be covering bases w clearances.


----------



## iluvtheviolin (Dec 28, 2017)

Jordanct1 said:


> Hi all I am looking at a puppy from Rensselaer Golden Retrievers and Golden Gals in Connecticut. Does anyone have any information or experience with them?


From everything I've read and researched, golden gals is reputable breeder. I went to see puppies and pick mine up in 2 weeks. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

iluvtheviolin said:


> From everything I've read and researched, golden gals is reputable breeder. I went to see puppies and pick mine up in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I would not consider them to be reputable. The sire of their current litter isn't 2 until later this week. He can't have OFA hip or elbow certifications before 2.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

iluvtheviolin said:


> From everything I've read and researched, golden gals is reputable breeder. I went to see puppies and pick mine up in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The current litter they are sending pups home on 4/28.... the dad isn't old enough to have full clearances. And yah, they are pitching stud service on him (and saying he has all the "correct" tests and certifications) so it's not like it was an accidental breeding.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

iluvtheviolin said:


> From everything I've read and researched, golden gals is reputable breeder.


A reputable breeder would be one who follows the health certification standards of the country they live in. http://cdn.akc.org/Marketplace/Health-Statement/Golden-Retriever.pdf Also as a image below. 

This breeder is not a reputable breeder. It is clear that money is the motivation. They are a commercial kennel, it is focused on profit at the expense of ethical decisions. Large amounts of dogs, not having the health certifications they should in the us and doing nothing with the dogs other than making puppies paired with the astronomical price would be a never recommend from me.

$2500 or maybe less would get you a puppy from parents with full and verifiable health certifications, full and verifiable health certifications for several generations and parents that have proven their quality and Golden Retriever traits in competition. Instead this breeder offers incomplete health certifications and dogs with no proven qualities in competition and lots with fairly empty pedigrees where “Champions” are generations back. 

I am glad you are excited about your puppy. There are certainly worse places to buy. I hope that you get lucky where this breeder is cutting corners.


----------



## SWEETIE (May 16, 2018)

LJack said:


> A reputable breeder would be one who follows the health certification standards of the country they live in. http://cdn.akc.org/Marketplace/Health-Statement/Golden-Retriever.pdf Also as a image below.
> 
> This breeder is not a reputable breeder. It is clear that money is the motivation. They are a commercial kennel, it is focused on profit at the expense of ethical decisions. Large amounts of dogs, not having the health certifications they should in the us and doing nothing with the dogs other than making puppies paired with the astronomical price would be a never recommend from me.
> 
> ...


In the State of CT if a dog breeder has more than 2 litters a year they need to have a license, I can't find a license for the Golden Gals on their state license search. They have had at least 3 if not 4 litters in a year any thoughts?


----------



## SWEETIE (May 16, 2018)

SWEETIE said:


> In the State of CT if a dog breeder has more than 2 litters a year they need to have a license, I can't find a license for the Golden Gals on their state license search. They have had at least 3 if not 4 litters in a year any thoughts?


 They charge $2500 a puppy shouldn't there be a license on file?


----------



## rret (Sep 6, 2019)

stay away!! from golden gals - they just sold me a puppy with *kennel cough* and *giardia* and *some other "uncommon" bacteria in the stool*. when informed of this, the owner said if i was unhappy i could bring the puppy back. why would i bring her back to such an uncaring/unhealthy place? our vet is currently treating the puppy - she is in good hands now.
Rick Retter
sherman CT


----------



## charlieandfredsmom (Nov 19, 2019)

I have to second Rick's post. I picked my pup up from the golden gals Sep. 16, so our dogs are probably from the same litter. He has had chronic, worsening diarrhea since we got him. He has been diagnosed with giardiasis but isn't improving with treatment. Do you happen to know the name of the "uncommon" bacteria that was found in your dog's stool? Our vet hasn't been able to find anything else to explain his symptoms


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

After much digging around to find out "where" my newest dog, Teddy, has come from, I found out he's from GoldenGals in Connecticut. After finding out that information I searched this forum for GoldenGals and read the not so great reviews. We got Teddy this past June and he was 20 months old at the time. It was thru no fault of his own that he lost his previous home... it was sad circumstances and the family was devastated as they also had to rehome their other dog (not a golden retriever). 

I can honestly say I don't know his health when they originally got him but he's been very healthy since coming into our home. He is gorgeous, smart and so willing to learn. He didn't have much in the way of obedience training and pulled like a sled dog on the leash but we've been working at home and in obedience class and he's come leaps and bounds. He's currently in a Rally Obedience class.

I'm so sorry to hear of the negative experiences folks have had with their puppies. I'm sure I'll be told to be sure I have insurance on him - which I don't. All of my dogs with the exception of my 12 yr old girl have been rescues from previous homes and I haven't had insurance.

I love this dog to the moon and back and he fit in so well with my two resident females (12 yrs and 6 yrs).

Here is a photo of my handsome boy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that any breeder who doesn't take back a 20 mo or 20 week or 20 year old dog is not good from that standpoint alone. Glad he is healthy and happy and with you but where was this breeder in all the 'placing' of the household's dogs?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm of the opinion that any breeder who doesn't take back a 20 mo or 20 week or 20 year old dog is not good from that standpoint alone. Glad he is healthy and happy and with you but where was this breeder in all the 'placing' of the household's dogs?


I don't know how or why but evidently the family elected to rehome as opposed to going back to the breeder. As I'd mentioned, I didn't know where he'd originally come from till 3-4 months after the fact that he'd become mine.


----------



## Laura Way (May 25, 2009)

Goldengals, has been breeding dogs underage and without full clearances per the Golden Retriever Club of America Code of Ethics for years. Many long time standing golden breeders have tried to educate them and help direct them but it all continues to fall on deaf ears. They do not stand behind their breeding program and sale unhealthy puppies over and over again. No support with their owners too. I am in CT and from time to time run into dogs they have produced too or have owners of their dogs reach out to me either for a new puppy or support and direction. Many have expressed HD and worse issues to me. I also continue to research their pedigrees and breeding dogs to see if they are changing their ways which they are not. Now they are bringing in their own stud dogs as they are finding no one will breed to their bitches to produce puppies for $$$$. They continue to not know where their puppies or adult rehomed dogs end up too. 

I have not heard about the other breeder the OP is asking about. 

There are much other breeders in CT that are much better like, Broadway, Golden Joy, Abalee, Foxrun, Goldengrams and there is more depending on what you are looking for. Always research pedigrees and clearances.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a shame for sure. As mentioned earlier in my post, after finally finding out "where" he was purchased from after a few months of owning him, I looked up GoldenGals on this forum and was less then thrilled with what I read. However, he was already in my possession and he wasn't going anywhere. I consider him a rescue of sorts since I didn't get him directly from GoldenGals but from the original owner. All of my dogs have been, with the exception of my 12 yr old girl, rescues that were originally bred in puppy mills out of Missouri.

From the previous vet records I did receive, I do not see any red flags noted such a giardia, etc., etc. He's a fabulous dog and I'm hoping he doesn't end up with any serious health issues.


----------



## JLeoMin (Apr 19, 2020)

So glad I found this thread. So I clearly need education (I’m being sincere). I have an almost 2 yr old from Golden Gals, he is amazing, most wonderful dog, I mean, truly. However, I don’t want to make a mistake again and promote bad breeding practices as me and my SO were thinking about getting another puppy in the next few years. I don’t hold myself out as knowing tons and tons about breeding, we did research, but clearly we missed something. I’m a little confused about the pedigree thing, because we looked it over before we got our puppy, and generally, were very pleased, but it sounds like others on this thread said it didn’t exist? I can link it if anyone wants, maybe they only added it around when we got our puppy, or maybe I’m just a real idiot and don’t know what I’m looking at. Anyway, who can point me to a good, ethical breeder? I want to do the right thing.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you will post the pedigree someone will tell you what you have.. and you love your dog regardless of what is uncovered! And if you find a litter, just post the reg names here and someone will evaluate for you.


----------



## JLeoMin (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you so much for your reply. We looked at this website, which looks like they’ve added to since we got our little guy (Pedigree: Elkridge Of The Harmony Hills)

I also realize now the stud was likely either turning 2 or had just turned 2 when he bred my litter, which now I understand is not a good breeding practice, so I cannot help but feel I contributed to the problem. I wish I had done more research into what makes a good breeder instead of research on the breed in general. I was so concerned with knowing the dog and being prepared for its needs and I didn’t go as deep into the breeding practices as I should have, maybe.

Oh don’t worry about me loving him haha! There’s nothing that could be said or done that would stop me from loving him forever.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

JLeoMin said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. We looked at this website, which looks like they’ve added to since we got our little guy (Pedigree: Elkridge Of The Harmony Hills)
> 
> I also realize now the stud was likely either turning 2 or had just turned 2 when he bred my litter, which now I understand is not a good breeding practice, so I cannot help but feel I contributed to the problem. I wish I had done more research into what makes a good breeder instead of research on the breed in general. I was so concerned with knowing the dog and being prepared for its needs and I didn’t go as deep into the breeding practices as I should have, maybe.
> 
> Oh don’t worry about me loving him haha! There’s nothing that could be said or done that would stop me from loving him forever.


What you want to look for in your next breeder is that they follow the Golden Retriever Club of America's code of ethics for breeders. This means that (at a minimum) they have health clearances for hip, elbow, heart and eye done for both parents. The purpose of this is to reduce the risk of passing on painful, debilitating and expensive diseases to puppies. The tests are not expensive so there is no excuse for not doing them.

These clearances can be found on the OFA website. You need the dam and sire's registered name or registration number. A reputable breeder will make the parent's registered names and registration numbers easily accessible while a breeder that hasn't done health clearances will commonly only put the parent's call names on their website etc. If you're not sure, post the name of the breeder or better yet the names of the sire and dam on this forum and people will do some sleuthing and let you know if the dogs have their clearances.

If you want to check yourself, LJack posted a video on how to check clearances.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## Bfoglia (Apr 30, 2020)

Jordanct1 said:


> Hi all I am looking at a puppy from Rensselaer Golden Retrievers and Golden Gals in Connecticut. Does anyone have any information or experience with them?


I got my dog from Golden Gals and she is a great dog! She is a beautiful dog! I have never felt softer fur, it’s amazing. They also stand behind there dog. When I first got her, she had a very small heart mur mur, which she said is not unusual for puppies. My vet said the puppy will probably grow out of it and that it was very possible that when they had there vet check the dog it might not have been there. So I called them and they were willing to work with me. They offered a return and refund on the spot if o wanted it but I already fell in love with her so I said no but would monitor it. The next vet appointment she was cleared. She was also given with all AKC papers.
Great people, get place, great dog.
Hope is now 8 months old and I couldn’t. Be happier.

I would definitely recommend this place.

Brian


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I've had my boy for 10 months now. His first owners got him thru GoldenGals but decided for personal reasons they needed to give him up. When I first made contact with the owners and took possession of him, I had no idea of where he'd come from and didn't find out until 3-4 months later. He's a fabulous dog - sweet, intelligent, gorgeous and healthy. None of his early vet paperwork that I'd been given from previous owners indicate any type of health issues. I'm blessed this sweet boy is part of our family. He loves his two older golden sisters (6 yrs old and 13 yrs old).


----------



## Jstorms20 (Jul 1, 2020)

charlieandfredsmom said:


> I have to second Rick's post. I picked my pup up from the golden gals Sep. 16, so our dogs are probably from the same litter. He has had chronic, worsening diarrhea since we got him. He has been diagnosed with giardiasis but isn't improving with treatment. Do you happen to know the name of the "uncommon" bacteria that was found in your dog's stool? Our vet hasn't been able to find anything else to explain his symptoms


Hi- were you able to determine the uncommon bacteria? Have you found anything to help the diarrhea improve? Afraid we might be in a similar boat. 5 month old female from the same place..


----------



## Jstorms20 (Jul 1, 2020)

rret said:


> stay away!! from golden gals - they just sold me a puppy with _kennel cough_ and _giardia_ and _some other "uncommon" bacteria in the stool_. when informed of this, the owner said if i was unhappy i could bring the puppy back. why would i bring her back to such an uncaring/unhealthy place? our vet is currently treating the puppy - she is in good hands now.
> Rick Retter
> sherman CT


Hi- were you able to determine the uncommon bacteria? Have you found anything to help the diarrhea improve? Afraid we might be in a similar boat. 5 month old female from the same place..


----------



## PawsonGuard (Oct 9, 2021)

iluvtheviolin said:


> From everything I've read and researched, golden gals is reputable breeder. I went to see puppies and pick mine up in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Golden Gals is not a reputable breeder.They are a commercial kennel, it is focused on profit at the expense of ethical decisions. Our dog had parvo on pickup and the owners denied it, meanwhile they continued to sell their dogs. They did offer us a refund if we wanted to give our dog back who was hooked up to an IV to save her life.


----------



## PawsonGuard (Oct 9, 2021)

Jstorms20 said:


> Hi- were you able to determine the uncommon bacteria? Have you found anything to help the diarrhea improve? Afraid we might be in a similar boat. 5 month old female from the same place..


How is your dog doing?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

PawsonGuard said:


> Golden Gals is not a reputable breeder.They are a commercial kennel, it is focused on profit at the expense of ethical decisions. Our dog had parvo on pickup and the owners denied it, meanwhile they continued to sell their dogs. They did offer us a refund if we wanted to give our dog back who was hooked up to an IV to save her life.


They’ve sent the last few litters home with parvo as far as I understand. Parvo can happen to any breeder but if they’re denying it that’s an issue. My girl is from a different breeder in CT and I remember when I got her in 2020 golden gals has a litter worh parvo and my breeder found out the affected puppies had been in the same training facility as some of her dogs and was worried about her litters being exposed. The biggest issue with golden gals is the lack of health testing, breeding on prelims or foreign clearances. Additionally they don’t show or do anything with their dogs.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Emmdenn said:


> They’ve sent the last few litters home with parvo as far as I understand. Parvo can happen to any breeder but if they’re denying it that’s an issue. My girl is from a different breeder in CT and I remember when I got her in 2020 golden gals has a litter worh parvo and my breeder found out the affected puppies had been in the same training facility as some of her dogs and was worried about her litters being exposed. The biggest issue with golden gals is the lack of health testing, breeding on prelims or foreign clearances. Additionally they don’t show or do anything with their dogs.


Wow, I've never heard of parvo in CT. That's scary. I wasn't considering them but thank you for posting.


----------



## MyWayGoldens (Dec 31, 2020)

There has been another couple cases of Parvo positive puppies coming out of GG again over the last month here again in CT. It is so very heartbreaking for not just these families but for their puppies.


----------



## Goodasgold23 (Nov 24, 2021)

We lost our 12 year old Golden (from Goldensands Goldens in VT) in early April. We were so grief stricken and desperate that just a few weeks later we put a deposit on a puppy from GG. After reading some of the posts on this site, we decided against this breeder. We lost our deposit but I do not regret the second thought. I do not want to encourage poor breeding, and should have let my head not my heart guide that choice. A month later we brought home a Butternut Golden puppy girl, who is a dream.


----------



## MCNYC (11 mo ago)

[Post removed]


----------



## MyWayGoldens (Dec 31, 2020)

MCNYC said:


> Stay away from Golden Gals. We made the terrible mistake of quickly purchasing a puppy from them. Our beautiful puppy – purchased just 6 days ago – is now in emergency critical care (with medical bills upwards of $10K) because they sold us a puppy who tested positive with Giardia, Coccidia, and Parvo. It's clear why they are one of the few breeders in the area with puppies available: they unethically breed/sell dogs while taking no responsibility through their unilateral contract (the high price of the dogs must go to good lawyers!). They deliver the puppy through the car window, which must mean the conditions where the puppies are raised are dirty and unsuitable. My partner and I tried to find an offline resolution with Golden Gals, yet they instead fought with us, accused us of wrongdoing, and only provided one option for any support or compensation: remove the dog from necessary medical care against vet orders, drive him to their home, and return him. We are not alone – read the reviews on this page and elsewhere – the "Golden Gals" are golden scammers who try very hard to cover up these unfortunate situations, always blame the buyer, and never take responsibility. Please have our puppy in your thoughts.


I am so very sorry for you, your family and especially your puppy. 

Laura

My Way Golden Retrievers


----------

